# PC Games 6/14: Watch Dogs im Test, Civilization: Beyond Earth, Fußball-WM-Special, Top-Vollversion Die Siedler



## Petra_Froehlich (27. Mai 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 6/14: Watch Dogs im Test, Civilization: Beyond Earth, Fußball-WM-Special, Top-Vollversion Die Siedler* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games 6/14: Watch Dogs im Test, Civilization: Beyond Earth, Fußball-WM-Special, Top-Vollversion Die Siedler


----------



## lars9401 (27. Mai 2014)

"Endlich Tacheles: PS4-Version ausführlich getestet!"

Und sowas traut ihr euch echt auf ein !! PC !! Magazin zu schreiben !?


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. Mai 2014)

lars9401 schrieb:


> "Endlich Tacheles: PS4-Version ausführlich getestet!"
> 
> Und sowas traut ihr euch echt auf ein !! PC !! Magazin zu schreiben !?


 
Wenn die Alternative aufgrund der nicht rechtzeitig eingetroffenen PC-Version (kam am vergangenen Freitag, also eine Woche nach Redaktionsschluss) ein "Watch Dogs: Nicht getestet" ist, dann schon. Damit ist niemand glücklich, aber andernfalls wäre der Watch Dogs-Artikel dann erst ins nächste Heft gekommen. Ein Monat nach Veröffentlichung des Spiels.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (27. Mai 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> . Damit ist niemand glücklich, aber andernfalls wäre der Watch Dogs-Artikel dann erst ins nächste Heft gekommen. Ein Monat nach Veröffentlichung des Spiels.


 
Das wäre auch besser gewesen. Für einen Vortest hätte ich das Heft nicht verschoben. Bückt euch nicht nach jeder Seife, die Ubisoft fallen lässt...


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. Mai 2014)

Man muss sich natürlich mal überlegen, wie sinnvoll es heutzutage noch ist, Embargos und Veröffentlichungsdaten hinterherzuhecheln. Online ist das sicher sinnvoll, gerade heute hat ja zum Beispiel der Test von Watch Dogs jede Menge Leute interessiert. Aber online kann man eben auch tagesaktuell berichten. Bei den Print-Magazinen ist in meinen Augen die Zeit vorbei, da man den Lesern eine nennenswerte und vor allem zeitnahe Kaufberatung geben konnte. Die informieren sich doch längst vorher im Netz. 

Zumal man sich als Redaktion natürlich enorm von Publishern abhängig macht. Wenn die PC-Version wie bei Watch Dogs nicht rechtzeitig kommt, aber man schon groß den Artikel eingeplant hat, was macht man dann? Tja, das ist eine Frage, über die sich andere in Redaktion und Verlag den Kopf zerbrechen. Die mit den entsprechenden Gehältern


----------



## Wut-Gamer (27. Mai 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Bei den Print-Magazinen ist in meinen Augen die Zeit vorbei, da man den Lesern eine nennenswerte und vor allem zeitnahe Kaufberatung geben konnte. Die informieren sich doch längst vorher im Netz.


 
 Aktuell ist ein Monatsmagazin aus Prinzip nicht, das ist in anderen Branchen nicht anders. Es gibt aber sicher Viele, die ein neues Spiel nicht direkt kaufen sobald es im Laden steht, sondern irgendwann später, wenn sie mit dem was sie gerade am zocken sind, durch sind. Da ist dann ein ausführlicher Test, der schon den Day-1-Patch und den Day-2-Patch usw. berücksichtigt womöglich soager besser.


----------



## dancle (28. Mai 2014)

Aber man muss euch ja zu Gute halten das ihr es so auf Heft schreibt und man es nicht erst im Heft erfährt


----------



## Pope (28. Mai 2014)

Einmal mehr eine tolle Vollversion mit gängelndem Kopierschutz von Ubisoft. Ohne mich.


----------



## Pope (28. Mai 2014)

Wenn diese dämlichen Kopierschutzmechanismen aus den Vollversionen genommen würden, hätten bestimmt viele wieder mehr Anreiz ein Magazin zu kaufen.


----------



## Holyangel (28. Mai 2014)

Ist auch ein abschließender Elder Scrolls Online Test enthalten?


----------



## Enisra (28. Mai 2014)

Pope schrieb:


> Wenn diese dämlichen Kopierschutzmechanismen aus den Vollversionen genommen würden, hätten bestimmt viele wieder mehr Anreiz ein Magazin zu kaufen.


 
wozu?
Stehen doch eh nur Titel mit so einem System drin 

Ach ja, wurde beim Dreh zu Rossis Welt das ganze arrangiert oder hat man nur im Büroalltag die Kamera mitlaufen kassen?


----------



## Monalye (28. Mai 2014)

Pope schrieb:


> Einmal mehr eine tolle Vollversion mit gängelndem Kopierschutz von Ubisoft. Ohne mich.


 


Pope schrieb:


> Wenn diese dämlichen Kopierschutzmechanismen aus den Vollversionen genommen würden, hätten bestimmt viele wieder mehr Anreiz ein Magazin zu kaufen.


 
Versteh die Aufregung nicht, ein Gamer hat diese Plattformen sowieso schon alle aktiviert.


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. Mai 2014)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Ist auch ein abschließender Elder Scrolls Online Test enthalten?


 
Ja, ist enthalten


----------



## Wut-Gamer (28. Mai 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Versteh die Aufregung nicht, ein Gamer hat diese Plattformen sowieso schon alle aktiviert.


 
Nö. (Damit ich diesen Beitrag posten kann, stehen hier noch ein paar Zeichen).


----------



## Enisra (28. Mai 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Nö. (Damit ich diesen Beitrag posten kann, stehen hier noch ein paar Zeichen).


 
naja, das gibt ja immer noch so ein paar Ewig Gestriege


----------



## Pope (28. Mai 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Versteh die Aufregung nicht, ein Gamer hat diese Plattformen sowieso schon alle aktiviert.



Ich halte mich seit mehr als drei Jahrzehnten als Gamer und habe bislang keine einzige Plattform genutzt. Ich will hier auch keine erneute Diskussion zu DRM anfeuern, da die Industrie den Gegnern gängelnder Kopierschutzmaßnahmen ohnehin keine Wahl läßt als abzuhauen. Die Nachteile von DRM für den Spieler bewerte ich einfach größer als die Vorteile und ich habe meine Konsequenzen daraus gezogen. Lustig finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang jedoch, dass man als "ewig Gestriger'" bezeichnet wird, nur weil man nicht das konsumiert, was die Industrie einem vorsetzt. Insofern erlaube ich mir den Großteil derjenigen die sich auf DRM einlassen, als unkritische Herdentiere zu bezeichnen, die sich mit den Konsequenzen der durch die Spieleindustrie herbeigeführten Abhängigkeit nicht hinreichend auseinandergesetzt haben.


----------



## Monalye (28. Mai 2014)

Wie machst du das, die meisten Triple-A lassen sich ohne Steam, Origin, Uplay, sonstwas ja gar nicht spielen?


----------



## Enisra (28. Mai 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wie machst du das, die meisten Triple-A lassen sich ohne Steam, Origin, Uplay, sonstwas ja gar nicht spielen?


 
vorallem, wieso ließt man da ein Heft wo einen das meiste nicht interessiert?


----------



## Holyangel (29. Mai 2014)

Ich kann die Kritik zu Eso nicht ganz verstehen. Persönlich finde ich gerade das Crafting System sehr gut gelungen, es ist nicht von einem Tag auf dem nächsten alles zu lernen und es fördert die Zusammenarbeit mit den Mitspielern (ich stelle für Person B etwas her, und Person B für mich). Damit braucht man auch nicht zwingend Gilden, es reicht schon einen Mitspieler zu haben, der die gleichen Berufe lernt und in etwa genauso aktiv spielt.
Zum Thema mit der Benutezroberfläche. Ja, die ist schlecht, ein paar schöne addons machen es aber etwas besser, aber auch da ist es nicht optimal... aber ehrlich, mir Persönlich trübt es am Spielspass kaum, nur weil die Menues nicht für PCs optimiert sind.

Was ich aber überhaupt nicht verstehen kann, ist die Kritik, dass es für ausgelevelte Charaktere kaum beschäftigung geben soll.
Das Spiel ist ja auch auf PvP ausgelegt, hier hta man eigendlich immer was zu tun, aber auch die Veteraneninstanzen und nun das neue Veteranengebiet Kargstein (welches schon vor der PCG Ausgabe gross angekündigt worden ist), sollten erstmal genug Stoff geben, um beschäftigt zu sein.  Zumindest habe ich aktuell nicht das Gefühl, dass das Spiel darauf ausgelegt ist, Instanz xmal farmen zu müssen um irgendwann mal ein x Item zu haben - für mich hebt sich das herrlich vom MMO durchschnittsgegrinde ab.

Ich muss allerdings auch zugeben, dass ich erst Veteranenrang 3 bin und noch nicht alles gesehen habe.


----------



## STURMHUND (29. Mai 2014)

Pope schrieb:


> Ich halte mich seit mehr als drei Jahrzehnten als Gamer und habe bislang keine einzige Plattform genutzt. Ich will hier auch keine erneute Diskussion zu DRM anfeuern, da die Industrie den Gegnern gängelnder Kopierschutzmaßnahmen ohnehin keine Wahl läßt als abzuhauen. Die Nachteile von DRM für den Spieler bewerte ich einfach größer als die Vorteile und ich habe meine Konsequenzen daraus gezogen. Lustig finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang jedoch, dass man als "ewig Gestriger'" bezeichnet wird, nur weil man nicht das konsumiert, was die Industrie einem vorsetzt. Insofern erlaube ich mir den Großteil derjenigen die sich auf DRM einlassen, als unkritische Herdentiere zu bezeichnen, die sich mit den Konsequenzen der durch die Spieleindustrie herbeigeführten Abhängigkeit nicht hinreichend auseinandergesetzt haben.



Es ist dein gutes Recht, von DRM nichts zu halten und, konsequenterweise dann auf all die aktuellen (und vergangenen) Top-Titel von EA, Ubisoft, Bethesda, Blizzard, etc. zu verzichten.
 Andere Leute aber zu beleidigen, ist nicht dein gutes Recht.
 Du packst hier die "Mitläufer"-Keule aus (unkritische Herdentiere). Sie trifft aber nicht zu. Für mich persönlich ist das Spielen von PC-, & Konsolenspielen ein Hobby. Die diversen kleinen Indie-Titel interessieren mich (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen wie z.B. Bastion) nicht. Ich will World of Warcraft, Starcraft, Diablo, Assassins Creed, Battlefield, Wolfenstein, Watch_Dogs, Anno, C&C, Tomb Raider spielen. Diese Spiele machen mir Spass und darum sollte es doch bei einem Hobby gehen.
 Klar, vor 15 Jahren konnte ich Diablo 1 ohne jegliche Form von Registrierung oder Internet-Verbindung spielen. Heute muss ich dafür permanent online sein.
An diesem Punkt muss sich nun jeder ganz persönlich die Frage stellen: Stört mich das oder nicht? Und ich habe diese Frage mit "Nein" für mich beantwortet. Und da ich quasi mit Spielen von Blizzard groß geworden bin und ausnahmslos immer damit zufrieden war, gönne ich dem Hersteller/Anbieter, dass es durch diese Art von DRM bis heute noch keine vollständig funktionierende Raubkopie von Diablo III gibt.
 Dann muss man sich natürlich die Frage stellen ob man von jedem großen Anbieter (EA, UBISOFT, VALVE) einen Extra-Account auf seinem Rechner haben will. Nun, wollen vielleicht nicht unbedingt - aber dann bleibt eben die Frage der Priorität: Will ich Spiel XY spielen oder nicht?
 Sicher, manche Leute sehen es als "Aufzwingen" durch die Anbieter an. Wer aber kein Problem mit den Accounts hat ist deshalb gleich ein unkritisches Herdentier? Damit machst du es dir schon sehr einfach.
Neutral bleibt nur fest zu stellen, dass du deine Prioritäten bei deinen Prinzipien setzt und andere Leute eben beim Spass an ihrem Hobby. Zu akzeptieren ist IMO beides.

Zu den Konsequenzen: Du sprichst vermutlich auf den Gebrauchtmarkt an? Nun, ich habe sicherlich früher (als Jugendlicher) mal das ein oder andere Spiel verkauft. Das wird durch die Accountbindung unterbunden, richtig. Das Problem stellt sich aber eigentlich nur am PC so dar. Konsolenspiele lassen sich auch heute noch ohne Probleme weiterverkaufen. Im schlimmsten Fall sind ein paar Vorbesteller-Codes nicht mehr nutzbar. Tja, ist halt eben auch gebraucht und dadurch günstiger. Ein 2 Jahre alter Tisch ist auch nicht ohne Kratzer, wenn man ihn gebraucht ersteht.

 Was ich damit sagen will: es kommt immer auf die Prioritäten des EINZELNEN an. Mich stört das DRM an meinem Hobby nicht. Warum auch? Ich kann ohne Probleme die Spiele spielen, die ich spielen möchte. Und mehr als 2x spiele ich sie sowieso nicht durch. Dafür fehlt mir mit einem Vollzeit-Job und einer Familie schlicht die Zeit.
 Bin ich deshalb unkritisch? Nein. Ich habe nur andere Prioritäten. Ich will primär Spass an meinem Hobby haben und kein Politikum daraus machen...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (29. Mai 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, das gibt ja immer noch so ein paar Ewig Gestriege


 
Genau, Selbstachtung ist so Achtziger. Lassen wir uns lieber von Gabe Newell & Co. zu ihrer *** machen.


----------



## Enisra (29. Mai 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Genau, Selbstachtung ist so Achtziger. Lassen wir uns lieber von Gabe Newell & Co. zu ihrer *** machen.


 
und Blind alles mies machen ist so Dreisiger


----------



## Norisk699 (29. Mai 2014)

Zum Heft selbst kann ich noch nichts sagen weil es bisher noch nicht im Postkasten lag... naja, ich werde über`s Wochenende eine Voodoo-Puppe mit einem Haar meines Postboten basteln... morgen bin ich leider nicht vor Ort an der Lieferadresse... egal.
Wird schon im Postkasten liegen bis ich Sonntag wieder reinschaue.

Zur Vollversion muss ich sagen dass ich schon stärkere Titel gesehen habe... Ein Siedler aus dem Jahr 2008... hm... gähn...  Gut, ich bin bei Siedler sowieso bei Teil zwei ausgestiegen weil danach alles nur noch schlechter als davor war. Das Remake von Teil zwei war auch gut...aber der Rest... naja... ist wohl Geschmacksache.

Ich bin vor allem auf den Tropico-Test gespannt. War schon immer ein nettes kleines Spielchen für den Sommer und zwischendurch mal schnell eine Insel tyrannisieren... 
Und man muss sagen dass der Preis sehr fair ist von Kalypso.


----------



## Briareos (30. Mai 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Versteh die Aufregung nicht, ein Gamer hat diese Plattformen sowieso schon alle aktiviert.


Auch von mir ein "Nö".  Nur weil ich gerne Videospiele spiele, leg ich mir doch nicht bei jedem Publisher sofort ein Konto an, wenn wieder mal einer auf die glorreiche Idee gekommen ist, ein weiterer zusätzlicher Client wäre das, was der Welt noch gefehlt hat.



Monalye schrieb:


> Wie machst du das, die meisten Triple-A lassen sich ohne Steam, Origin, Uplay, sonstwas ja gar nicht spielen?


Das ist für mich einer der ganz großen Vorteile meiner Konsole. Ubisoft-Titel, die mich interessieren werden als Futter für meine PS3 gekauft. Geht ja auch ohne uPlay. 



STURMHUND schrieb:


> Andere Leute aber zu beleidigen, ist nicht dein gutes Recht.


 Als Reaktion auf Enisras (den ich ansonsten sehr schätze) "Ewig Gestrigen" empfand ich den Satz nicht mehr oder weniger beleidigend.

Aber sei's drum: Wie du schon sagtest, muss jeder für sich selber abwägen, was für ihn akzeptabel ist oder nicht. Und wenn ein Teil der Spielergemeinschaft zu einer anderen Einschätzung kommt als man selber muss man das auch so hinnehmen.


----------



## Enisra (30. Mai 2014)

Briareos schrieb:


> Als Reaktion auf Enisras (den ich ansonsten sehr schätze) "Ewig Gestrigen" empfand ich den Satz nicht mehr oder weniger beleidigend.


 
ich muss aber auch mal hinzufügen, dass diese Phrase auch im größeren Kontext mit Vorgeschichte betrachtet werden sollte


----------



## Briareos (30. Mai 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich muss aber auch mal hinzufügen, dass diese Phrase auch im größeren Kontext mit Vorgeschichte betrachtet werden sollte


 Ich weiß das, aber ich würde nicht meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen das Pope das auch weiß. 
Aber ich glaube diese Diskussion müssen wir an dieser Stelle nicht wirklich wieder ausgraben ... oder?


----------



## Enisra (30. Mai 2014)

Briareos schrieb:


> Ich weiß das, aber ich würde nicht meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen das Pope das auch weiß.
> Aber ich glaube diese Diskussion müssen wir an dieser Stelle nicht wirklich wieder ausgraben ... oder?


 
guter Punkt und lassen wir das dabei, wir drehen uns da doch eh nur wieder im Kreis

btw.: da mich meine Amtsgeschäfte als aufstrebender Diktator aufhalten hat mich die VV noch nicht so interessieren können, aber das Ding hat doch garkeinen DRM


----------



## Briareos (30. Mai 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> btw.: da mich meine Amtsgeschäfte als aufstrebender Diktator aufhalten hat mich die VV noch nicht so interessieren können, aber das Ding hat doch garkeinen DRM


 Ich konnte mir die Ausgabe erst jetzt in der Mittagspause kaufen und du hast Recht. In dem kleinen roten Kasten auf der VV-Seite ganz vorn im Heft steht:

*"Für unsere Vollversion "Die Siedler: Aufbruch der Kulturen" benötigt ihr keine Seriennummer."*

Wer lesen kann ... und so weiter ... ​


----------



## Pope (2. Juni 2014)

Die Vollversion verwendet "nur" Securom. Danke für den Hinweis. Dann kaufe ich das Magazin vielleicht doch.
Na wenigstens habe ich nochmal ein paar Leutchen zum Nachdenken angeregt, dass man sich gegen die Registrierungswut der Industrie nur insofern wehren kann, indem man gar nicht mehr am PC spielt oder in das Lager der Raubkopierer wechselt, wenn man sich nirgendwo anmelden möchte.
Und dies soll auf keinen Fall als Aufruf zum Raubkopieren verstanden werden, denn wenn ich etwas leiste, will ich auch mein Geld dafür haben.


----------



## Monalye (2. Juni 2014)

Pope schrieb:


> ...dass man sich gegen die Registrierungswut der Industrie nur insofern wehren kann, indem man gar nicht mehr am PC spielt...



Wenn das aber ein großes Hobby ist, arrangiert man sich damit, es gibt kaum gute aktuelle Titel ohne DRM, man müsste auf soviel verzichten. So kasteien will sich kaum ein Gamer, also ich nicht. 

Gegen Steam hab ich eigentlich nie was gehabt und hab dort mittlerweile auch schon über 100 Spiele, aber gegen Origin hab ich mich lange gewehrt. Doch dann kam der dritte Teil meiner absoluten Lieblingsserie, nämlich Dead Space. Darauf zu verzichten wäre richtig schlimm für mich gewesen, also musste ich spätestens da auch Origin installieren. Wenn es geht verzichte ich aber trotzdem bis heute auf EA-Spiele, zum Glück haben die zuletzt nicht wirklich interessante Titel abgeliefert. Somit ist Dead Space 3 immer noch der einzige gekaufte Titel auf Origin, nur die geschenkten hab ich dankend angenommen (Dead Space 1 und Plants vs Zombies)

Ich hab' mich noch nicht damit befasst, deshalb weiß ich gar nicht welcher Publisher "The Evil Within" rausbringt, oder unter welchem DRM... aber das ist auch wieder so ein Spiel. Das werde ich unter allen Umständen kaufen und sollten sie dafür ein neues DRM erfinden, würde ich notgedrungen auch das noch installieren... aufs Spiel zu verzichten "wegen dem Prinzip" tu ich mir selbst nicht an, dem einzigen dem ich damit schaden würde, wäre ich selber.


----------



## Enisra (2. Juni 2014)

naja
Origin im Jetzt-Zustand ist eigentlich wie Steam und von daher eigentlich harmlos, die meiste Kritik kommt wegen der ... AGB-Affäre


----------



## Monalye (2. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja
> Origin im Jetzt-Zustand ist eigentlich wie Steam und von daher eigentlich harmlos, die meiste Kritik kommt wegen der ... AGB-Affäre



Ja, die bei mir einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen hat, weshalb ich dem bis heute, wenn möglich, aus dem Weg gehe


----------



## Enisra (2. Juni 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ja, die bei mir einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen hat, weshalb ich dem bis heute, wenn möglich, aus dem Weg gehe


 
naja, so mehrere Systeme sind schon lästig
man arrangiert sich zwar damit wie sagst, aber die können das auch übertreiben mit ihren eigenen Launchersüppchen


----------



## Briareos (3. Juni 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wenn das aber ein großes Hobby ist, arrangiert man sich damit, es gibt kaum gute aktuelle Titel ohne DRM, man müsste auf soviel verzichten. So kasteien will sich kaum ein Gamer, also ich nicht.


Man kann das aber auch aus der anderen Perspektive sehen: Wenn einem dieses Hobby so sehr am Herzen liegt, dann wehrt man sich mit Händen und Füßen wenn einem andere den Spaß an diesem Hobby verleiden wollen. 

Ich mag meinen Steam-Account auch nicht mehr missen wollen, aber ich sehe für mich keinen Mehrwert, wenn ich meinen PC mit (gefühlt) Dutzend Launchern zumülle, nur weil jeder Publisher meint sein eigenes Süppchen kochen zu müssen. Titel von EA und Ubisoft, die mich interessieren spiele ich eben auf der PS3. Ich muss also weder verzichten noch Origin und uPlay akzeptieren und kann trotzdem die neuesten A+++-Titel spielen.

Und das Argument "Ich muss ... weil ich will ja ..." kann ich beim besten Willen nicht verstehen.

Mist, eigentlich wollte ich gar nichts mehr dazu schreiben ... und damit die Diskussion jetzt nicht meinetwegen wieder in die Sackgassenrichtung driftet möchte ich an dieser Stelle auch etwas zum eigentlichen Thema beitragen und Felix ausdrücklich für seinen sehr, sehr schönen Meisterwerke-Artikel über Vampire Bloodlines loben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Juni 2014)

Und wenn jemand kein DRM will, kann er sich aktuell ja  754 Spiele bei gog.com kaufen oder diverse Indie-Titel ohne Kopierschutz kaufen. Diese Leute haben dann auch genug zum Zocken.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (6. Juni 2014)

Briareos schrieb:


> Mist, eigentlich wollte ich gar nichts mehr dazu schreiben ... und damit die Diskussion jetzt nicht meinetwegen wieder in die Sackgassenrichtung driftet möchte ich an dieser Stelle auch etwas zum eigentlichen Thema beitragen und Felix ausdrücklich für seinen sehr, sehr schönen Meisterwerke-Artikel über Vampire Bloodlines loben.


Yay, danke!


----------



## Monalye (9. Juni 2014)

Ich liege gerade auf der Terrasse, bruzzle in der Sonne und schmöker dabei die letzte PC-Games. 
Die Liste "Spiele und Termine" hat mich schon ein wenig verunsichert, als ich mein heißersehntes "The Evil Within" gesucht habe stand da 26.8.2014. Nun kann ich mich aber daran erinnern, das hier mal ein Artikel erschienen ist, das der Release-Termin verschoben worden wäre und hab im Heft weiter hinten den Artikel zu "The Evil Within" diesbezüglich abgesucht. Doch da steht, das der Releasetermin am 29. August wäre... wie jetzt, 26. oder 29.08.?? Dazu kommt aber noch euer Artikel mit der Verschiebung, nämlich hier:

The Evil Within: Survival-Horror auf Oktober 2014 verschoben

Ich hoffe nicht, das ich mir schon so einen Hitzschlag zugezogen habe, das ich das deshalb nicht mehr durchblicken kann . Ist das Spiel nun doch nicht verschoben, erscheint es tatsächlich schon im August *freu-freu-freu* ? Und wenn im August, an welchem Tag, 26. oder 29.8. ?

Mir ist das deshalb aufgefallen, weil ich auf dieses Spiel echt sehnsüchtig warte und will echt nicht kleinlich erscheinen. 
Mein Chef auf Arbeit hat zu mir schon mal gesagt (weil ich öfter so kleine Kleinigkeiten sehe) "Mach die Augen zu beim Arbeiten, dann siehst ned alles und gehst ma ned auf die Nerven."... so will ich nicht rüberkommen, aber interessant wäre eine richtige Antwort von euch trotzdem 

So, jetzt geh ich wieder in die Sonne bruzzeln, ich wollte das zwischendurch nachfragen, ich werde nicht jünger und vergesse das eventuell, wenn ich die Frage auf später verschiebe


----------



## Peter Bathge (9. Juni 2014)

The Evil Within erscheint am 24. Oktober. Die Verschiebung vom August erfolgte kurz nach Redaktionsschluss und die Diskrepanz zwischen den Angaben in Terminliste und Vorschauartikel kam dadurch, dass sich die eine auf den internationalen Release am Dienstag bezog, die andere aber auf den deutschen Termin am Freitag. Sorry für den Fehler, normalerweise sorge ich dafür, dass in Artikel und Liste die gleichen Termine stehen. Der hier ist mir wohl durchgerutscht


----------



## Monalye (9. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank für deine rasche Antwort und Erklärung


----------



## Enisra (20. Juni 2014)

ach ja, kurz vorm neuen Heft noch mal Lob an 2 Artikel:
Der UE4 Artikel war echt schön informativ, aber man meisten hat mit Peters Artikel zu Stalker Lost Alpha gefallen, der war echt schön geschrieben


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach ja, kurz vorm neuen Heft noch mal Lob an 2 Artikel:
> Der UE4 Artikel war echt schön informativ, aber man meisten hat mit Peters Artikel zu Stalker Lost Alpha gefallen, der war echt schön geschrieben



Merci. War mir auch eine Herzensangelegenheit


----------



## Enisra (20. Juni 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Merci. War mir auch eine Herzensangelegenheit



das hat man gemerkt


----------

